# type of finish and glue for trivets



## grace123 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am planning to make trivets for Christmas gifts. Yes I know it is August, but …. Does anyone have experience, good or bad, with using a finish? Using a trivet with no finish at all is going to do the job of protecting a tablet or counter from a hot pan. I don't want to have any type of the finish melt onto the bottom of a pan. Suggestions?

Also, I am planning end grain cut off in a pattern for the trivets. Has anyone had experience, good or bad, with any of the glues?

Thanks.


----------



## PocketsFullOfSawdust (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't have experience or testing for trivets but for glue, I'd say Titebond III. I use it when I'm not sure. The other option is epoxy. As for finish, I'd probably recommend an oil or maybe Waterlox ( www.waterlox.com ).
Good Luck


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

I would recommend the Titebond III (3) because it passes the *ANSI Type One Test: AKA: "Boiling Water Soak."*

In other words, it deals well with heat, and moisture, two things a trivet/hot plate will most likely encounter.

See the video I learned this from here:


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I've often wondered about heat resistant finishes as well. My wife wants a couple nice trivets. Would a phenolic resin modified tung oil (waterlox or Rockhard) work well? I can't imagine polyurethane or shellac would hold up for long.


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

Poly is actually supposed to be quite good at dealing with heat.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I have made a lot of scrolled trivets and just finished them with a mineral oil soak, then let them drain and dry and buff with a brown paper bag. Have one on my table that has been used for several years and still looks good. Most of the ones I gave as gifts wound up on the wall rather than the table.


----------

